# Ich bin neu in WOW suche Begleiter



## Dominic2708 (29. September 2022)

Moin ich bin neu im Game und suche jemanden der mir das game etwas näher bringt und mir alles erklärt, mir Tipps gibt und mit mir Leveln kann. (hab noch kaum nen plan über das game)


----------



## coolsaphir (8. Oktober 2022)

Moin, 
Auf welchem Server und auf welche Fraktion?


----------

